# 9 Lives Cat Food



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't like it that 9 Lives "bundles" their 6 oz. cans. This forces the buyer to purchase 4 cans - and what if kitty doesn't like that particular flavor? You're stuck with 3 cans it won't eat. 



My 18-year old cat hates 9 Lives. It seems he can tell when I am getting ready to serve it to him. He runs to the door and scratches like he wants to escape. If I close the door to upstairs, he sits at it and cries for a while, almost like he is afraid to be left alone with the dish of food._* I am not buying 9 Lives again!*_ This is the only brand I am aware of that has this marketing strategy. Why can't they sell 6 oz. cans individually like Friskies does?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2018)

If your cat hates it, don't buy it anymore.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If your cat hates it, don't buy it anymore.


Sweet & simple 
Yep. It’s a ‘no brainer’ answer


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> If your cat hates it, don't buy it anymore.



I said that in the OP and your comments do not address the question.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2018)

oh, ok.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> Why can't they sell 6 oz. cans individually like Friskies does?


Probably to sell more but you’d probably need to ask the company itself if you want an exact answer.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 21, 2018)

So...as far as "addressing the question" you want people to tell you why 9  Lives makes 4-packs?  Call or write to the company and ask THEM. Do your own research.

This is just another thread where you're not looking for a solution or you find fault with the answers people give you.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> This is just another thread where you're not looking for a solution or you find fault with the answers people give you.



Oh, yeah!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah.  Take a look at the majority of your threads.  :whome:


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

And you have nothing better to do that carp about my posts. And what makes you think I haven't contacted the company? I dis, but have not received a response. For this question, I am just seeking opinions, not a solution.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/9lives_cat_food.html


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> And you have nothing better to do that carp about my posts. And what makes you think I haven't contacted the company? I do, but have not received a response. For this question, I am just seeking opinions, not a solution.



Strange you never mentioned contacting the company until I brought it up.  :laugh:

You haven't heard from them?  Aawww, what a shame.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> View attachment 53340
> 
> My 18-year old cat hates 9 Lives. It seems he can tell when I am getting ready to serve it to him. He runs to the door and scratches like he wants to escape. If I close the door to upstairs, he sits at it and cries for a while, almost like he is afraid to be left alone with the dish of food._* I am not buying 9 Lives again!*_ This is the only brand I am aware of that has this marketing strategy.


From all that you have written, clearly your cat doesn’t like the food . If your cat doesn’t like it why not just buy another type?

Also there are MANY companies packaging cat foods this way, not just 9 lives. 

Am I safe in assuming this is merely a ‘rant’ thread where you aren’t ‘really’ looking for answers?


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Am I safe in assuming this is merely a ‘rant’ thread where you aren’t ‘really’ looking for answers?



Yes.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> Yes.


Ok then
Thank you :smug1:


----------

